# Famous Showjumpers of times gone by..



## Fairynuff (14 January 2011)

do you remember him..?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Krv3Eu9L8zk&feature=related
The horse, not the rider.
then there was..Deister
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4tIX6cSy0U&feature=related
and,,,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ5G49bYMT0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yv92v6m4iOY&feature=related
and lets have a lady
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3doU4evTxiE&feature=related


----------



## Double_choc_lab (14 January 2011)

For other ladies even before then

Annelli Drummond Hay
Alison Dawes
Anne Moore

Just too young to remember Pat Smythe


----------



## Dunlin (14 January 2011)

Ahhh those were the days!

I remember watching Annette Lewis, how could anyone ever forget her "unique style"!

Unfortunately I cannot find any video but I wanted to post Marion Mould and Stroller, amazing combination!


----------



## eahotson (14 January 2011)

I remember Pat Smythe.The heroine of every pony mad child.She was fabulous and a legend.


----------



## Fairynuff (14 January 2011)

and this pair?
http://www.olympics.org.uk/gallerysimple.aspx?PH=70&type=&Page=7&game=&AT=&sport=0
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stroller_(horse)


----------



## sunshine19 (14 January 2011)

The amazing Ryan's Son.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPcY54HZw0Y

I was completely unconsolable the day he had his accident and died


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (14 January 2011)

sunshine19 said:



			The amazing Ryan's Son.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPcY54HZw0Y

I was completely unconsolable the day he had his accident and died
		
Click to expand...

I loved Ryan's Son, didn't realise he was only 15.3hh!


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (14 January 2011)

Fairynuff said:



			and this pair?
http://www.olympics.org.uk/gallerysimple.aspx?PH=70&type=&Page=7&game=&AT=&sport=0
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stroller_(horse)
		
Click to expand...

Stoller was amazing, totally unique, no pony will ever match his success.


----------



## Enfys (14 January 2011)

Depp_by_Chocolate said:



			Stroller was amazing, totally unique, no pony will ever match his success.
		
Click to expand...

 Quite. That pony had springs.

Can you imagine if someone on here said they had a 14.1, or was he 14.2h? Whatever, and said they were competing on that kind of circuit nowadays? 

Would he actually have been allowed to compete nowadays, is there a minimum height limit? Way out of touch with SJ.

I was just browsing through clips after watching the Ryans Son one and saw this, Tom Boy, Rodrigo Pessoa, what a jump!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JljBBBiMqcw&feature=related

Paddy McMahon, Pennwood Forgemill
Alwin Schockemohle
Tony Newbury, Warwick
and the wonderful Caroline Bradley with Marius


----------



## PaddyMonty (14 January 2011)

Who remembers Ted Edgar and Uncle Max.  Now there was a strong horse. Only time I've seen a showjumper wrap the reins round their hands. 

Oh and vibart with the helicopter tail and bucks on landing.


----------



## Faithkat (14 January 2011)

I'm old enough to remember Pat Smythe, Wilf White, Harry Llewellyn, Dawn Palethorpe, a young Alan Oliver and David Broome  . . . ah those were the days . . .  showjumping live on primetime 9pm tv (I was allowed to get up and watch as a very special treat having gone to bed at my normal bedtime of 6.30!). . . . . horses ridden in snaffles with maybe the occasional dropped nosebands, not fearsome gadgets and ironmongery draped round their heads looking like medieval torture devices!


----------



## Goya (14 January 2011)

I'm old enough to remember Pat Smythe, Wilf White, Harry Llewellyn, Dawn Palethorpe, a young Alan Oliver and David Broome . . . ah those were the days .

Sadly, so am I. In my heyday it was Harvey Smith, Caroline Bradley, David broome, Peter Robeson and Derek Rickets was an up and coming young rider!
My claim to fame is that I was lucky enough to become friendly with Harvey Smith's groom at the time and used to help her at British Timken Show every year. She also sent me a postcard from Mexico (I think it was mexico) Olympics.


----------



## PaddyMonty (14 January 2011)

A brief clip of stroller 
You have to wait for the advertising to finish 
http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=45367


----------



## cyberhorse (14 January 2011)

Thanks for that! enjoyed watching them. I am a bit later of the Milton, Midnight Madness, Otto, era. You can really see the difference in type as fashions have changed.

I really loved Apricot D, can't find a clip on youtube of him though. I think it was the Barcelona Olympics?


----------



## JoG (14 January 2011)

Maybe some of you SJ fans can help...when i was younger i had a book of pictures of a female showjumper who had won a cup (possible the queen elizabeth?) at white city.  It was a picture book of her jumping and the horses included a grey and a bay with a big blaze but i can't remember who she was and have long since lost the book....

Any ideas who it may have been?


----------



## Double_choc_lab (14 January 2011)

Was the picture book possibly of Pat Smythe.  Wasn't Tosca a grey mare and the bay could of been Flannagan or Prince Hal.  I believe White City was around the time Pat Smythe was competing.  In the 60's when I started watching I think it had moved.


----------



## Enfys (14 January 2011)

JunoXV said:



			A brief clip of stroller 
You have to wait for the advertising to finish 
http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=45367

Click to expand...

Pathe news, now I feel really old. 
Vibart of the helicopter tail is in it as well.


----------



## little_rou (14 January 2011)

I can smuggly say that I dont remember any of them!! 

But I do remember at quite a young age reading a book written by Harvey Smith. I think I must have been about 11/12 at the time, I dont think I understood most of it, but I do remember feeling very inspired. 

I had just joined pony club, with my fat irish mare bought out of Melton Mowbray sales - the posh kids used to call her the thelwell, so I particularly enjoyed the parts where he talked about buying horses out of local markets, that really didnt look like much and making them into winners


----------



## Kayfamily (14 January 2011)

This pair were always my favourites.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2R9FYYhJBX0


----------



## JoG (14 January 2011)

Double_choc_lab said:



			Was the picture book possibly of Pat Smythe.  Wasn't Tosca a grey mare and the bay could of been Flannagan or Prince Hal.  I believe White City was around the time Pat Smythe was competing.  In the 60's when I started watching I think it had moved.
		
Click to expand...

I shall do some more googling and see if that looks familiar, thank you 

I think she had a sister and the book may have been "my horses and I"....it was just a lot of pictures in a little hardback brown book....


----------



## sunshine19 (14 January 2011)

Kayfamily said:



			This pair were always my favourites.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2R9FYYhJBX0

Click to expand...


Milton was adorable. He was such a neat jumper, almost like an oversized pony


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (14 January 2011)

JoG said:



			Maybe some of you SJ fans can help...when i was younger i had a book of pictures of a female showjumper who had won a cup (possible the queen elizabeth?) at white city.  It was a picture book of her jumping and the horses included a grey and a bay with a big blaze but i can't remember who she was and have long since lost the book....

Any ideas who it may have been?
		
Click to expand...

Caroline Bradley...?


----------



## Double_choc_lab (14 January 2011)

http://www.showjumpinginternational.com/144-frank-waters/18-the-history-of-our-sport.html

Some wonderful old photos on here.


----------



## Daffodil (14 January 2011)

Apart from Pat Smythe I saw all of them, mainly at Hickstead.

I feel old!


----------



## SusannaF (14 January 2011)

Flanagan and Prince Hal were chestnuts 

There are some shots of them (and Tosca) in colour on the Getty site, here and loads of films on Pathé News.

I'm too young for Pat but I grew up reading my mum's copies of her books and I went to her groom/right-hand woman Paula Sykes' riding school outside Norwich. Paula and Paddy (Pat's secretary) and Pat's daughters were kind enough to give me interviews when I was researching my book. Very lovely people, all of them, with nothing but nice things to say about Pat.


----------



## Jesstickle (14 January 2011)

I didn't see any of them at the time. I just know about them from my mother. She was a huge fan of Stroller and Ryans son.

I just just about remember Milton being on the circuit.


----------



## Maesfen (14 January 2011)

JoG said:



			Maybe some of you SJ fans can help...when i was younger i had a book of pictures of a female showjumper who had won a cup (possible the queen elizabeth?) at white city.  It was a picture book of her jumping and the horses included a grey and a bay with a big blaze but i can't remember who she was and have long since lost the book....

Any ideas who it may have been?
		
Click to expand...

I think it would have been Pat and the bay with a blaze could possibly have been Scorchin.  Otherwise, someone mentioned a sister so might have been the Palethorpes.

I remember all the oldies and being allowed to stroke Tosca and Hal's noses at Haringey; made my year!

Did anyone ever have one of those head scarves that had the four jumpers on it?  Pat Smythe with Prince Hal, Dawn Palethorpe with Earlsworth Rambler were two, can't remember the others off hand and don't know where my scarf is.  It just showed you how popular show jumping was back then as the scarf was available in regular shops, not just saddlers.

ETA: Having thought on it, I'm sure the other two were Harry Llewellyn with Foxhunter and Wilf White with Nizefela but stand to be corrected.  Must see if I can find that scarf, it's an antique now!


----------



## prosefullstop (14 January 2011)

cyberhorse said:



			Thanks for that! enjoyed watching them. I am a bit later of the Milton, Midnight Madness, Otto, era
		
Click to expand...

That's my era, too. How I love watching that video of Annette Lewis at Hickstead  The one of Nick Skelton winning the Derby on Apollo is another particular favourite.


----------



## rebchico (14 January 2011)

It's Otto!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BE4NWT6h1mM 
his tribute vid  sound quality not too great but it made me cry!


----------



## Boxers (14 January 2011)

sunshine19 said:



			The amazing Ryan's Son.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPcY54HZw0Y

I was completely unconsolable the day he had his accident and died
		
Click to expand...

Ah Ryan's Son - he was fabulous wasn't he - loved to see those bucks after he did the Hickstead bank!

We don't seem to see that 'type' these days


----------



## Boxers (14 January 2011)

little_rou said:



			I had just joined pony club, with my fat irish mare bought out of Melton Mowbray sales - the posh kids used to call her the thelwell, so I particularly enjoyed the parts where he talked about buying horses out of local markets, that really didnt look like much and making them into winners 

Click to expand...


A lot of top horses back then were bought at the sales or 'found' in farmer's fields.

Can you imagine today's top SJers trawling the sale yards and riding out to hounds to see what they could pick up and turn around?

All pupose bred nowadays to do a particular job.


----------



## Smitty (14 January 2011)

Sadly am old enough to remember Pat.  She was my heroine, although I only remember her riding Flannagan.  I had her book, 'Jump for Joy' which was my bible as a kid.  I continued reading it every now and again up until last year when it 'got lost'  I am going out on a limb here and saying Prince Hal (a T/B off the tracks) was a bay, although in full agreement Flannagan was a chestnut and Tosca a grey.

Does anyone remember little Dundrum and Tommy Wade? and Johnny Kidd (oh how I fancied him - I suspect I was about 12!) and Grey Owl.

Peter Robeson (who always seemed to ride in continental reins) with a chestnut which actually seemed quite well schooled (Grebe?).

Apparently when Harvey Smith was offered the ride on Matty Brown and was told him name, he said "I don't care if its called Shitty Green as long as it jumps".  Oh and the 'V' sign - I remember watching Hickstead on tele when he did that.


----------



## proudwilliam (14 January 2011)

Wildfire ridden by David Broome If I remember the horse came from the army and cost £25 a bay that could really operate.
Also a show hack Catherson ??? which then turned to show jumping.!
I remember seeing and competing against Stroller in Devon before he measured out.


----------



## JoG (14 January 2011)

Maesfen said:



			Otherwise, someone mentioned a sister so might have been the Palethorpes.
		
Click to expand...

You absolute STAR!!  It was dawn palethorpe and I have found the book on eBay 

HUGE choccy cake for your help


----------



## Tillypup (14 January 2011)

This is a great trip down memory lane!!! My mum aslways tells me the story about when she was told to ******* off by Harvey Smith!!!! They were at some show up in Yorkshire, she was on a pony that was a kicker, it had a ribbon in its tail but Harvey didn't take any notice, rode up behind her, she kicked out and my poor mum was told off!!!! I think she was fairly young at the time, and probably so was he!!!


----------



## millhouse (14 January 2011)

Remember David Broome's Mr. Softee - four white socks!

Pennwood Forge Mill?


----------



## Maesfen (14 January 2011)

Smitty said:



			Sadly am old enough to remember Pat.  She was my heroine, although I only remember her riding Flannagan.  I had her book, 'Jump for Joy' which was my bible as a kid.  I continued reading it every now and again up until last year when it 'got lost'  I am going out on a limb here and saying Prince Hal (a T/B off the tracks) was a bay, although in full agreement Flannagan was a chestnut and Tosca a grey.

Does anyone remember little Dundrum and Tommy Wade? and Johnny Kidd (oh how I fancied him - I suspect I was about 12!) and Grey Owl.

Peter Robeson (who always seemed to ride in continental reins) with a chestnut which actually seemed quite well schooled (Grebe?).
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, Hal was definitely a chestnut, almost a liver one and was incredibly handsome.

Dundrum was brilliant, a real star and Johnny Kidd was definitely playboy material! 

Yes, Peter always rode with white plaited reins and the chesnut would have been Firecrest I think.



proudwilliam said:



			Wildfire ridden by David Broome If I remember the horse came from the army and cost £25 a bay that could really operate.
Also a show hack Catherson ??? which then turned to show jumping.!
I remember seeing and competing against Stroller in Devon before he measured out.
		
Click to expand...

Think you mean Lucky Strike which was ridden by Malcolm Pyrah I think.  



JoG said:



			You absolute STAR!!  It was dawn palethorpe and I have found the book on eBay 

HUGE choccy cake for your help 

Click to expand...

I love choccy cake, thank you!


----------



## MurphysMinder (14 January 2011)

Wow, real blast from the past, I remember all of them.  I remember seeing Stroller at the HOYS at Wembley, when you were able to walk around the stables and see all the horses and ponies.  He really looked tiny amongst the other showjumpers, but had a horses head.
My first pony was a section A bred by Harry Llewellyn at his Foxhunter stud.
Does anyone remember Nautical, ridden by Hugh Wiley, he had the most amazing tail that whirled round as he jumped.


----------



## PaddyMonty (15 January 2011)

Smitty said:



			Apparently when Harvey Smith was offered the ride on Matty Brown and was told him name, he said "I don't care if its called Shitty Green as long as it jumps".  Oh and the 'V' sign - I remember watching Hickstead on tele when he did that.
		
Click to expand...

I was at Hickstead when he did that.  Cloe Bunn came to our yard for pony camp a few weeks later. Lets just say she didn't have the easiest time of it.


----------



## Ladyinred (15 January 2011)

What a brilliant thread! I am sitting here nodding my head at all the names and getting all sentimental! 

Does anyone remember the horse Marion Mould had after Stroller? April Love, we had her at stud where I worked and I felt so sorry for MM, she was the most miserable, nastiest mare I have ever had the misfortune to meet!!

Don't think anyone has mentioned the great Boomerang, although in terms of this thread maybe that wasn't so long ago!

I met Caroline Bradley several times as she was a friend of my then employer.. lovely person and a great loss.. I well remember her winning Hickstead on Marius and the mad victory circuit they did.

Great days.


----------



## amandap (15 January 2011)

Another one nodding in memory of all these names. Stroller was my hero and I remember April Love and was it Marius who was Marion Moulds next great horse?
Mr Softee's four white socks is as clear as yesterday too. 

Vibart who bucked when he jumped was another I loved to watch. 

Mta. Not Darius but Marius. lol


----------



## gunnergundog (15 January 2011)

What about Ted Williams & Pegasus......another flying grey at the same time or maybe just before Ted Edgar & Uncle Max.

What about some foreign riders.....d'Inzeo brothers and The Rock? Hans Winkler and Halle?  Any others?


----------



## Goya (15 January 2011)

Marius was Caroline Bradley's. She also rode  Milton until her very sad passing away. New Yorker I also remember.
Peter Robeson took Firecrest to an Olympics (can't remember which one, might have been Rome)
Oh, memory lane.


----------



## angrovestud (15 January 2011)

If anyone is interested in Puissances there is a video here of the Cavan High Jump 5 round they go but this video shows the last two of the winner Sarah's Pride and Carl Curtis they jumped 2 meters go see just how big this is 9 poles and a plank! 2003

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SThgj2x2bRo


----------



## SmartieBean09 (15 January 2011)

rebchico said:



			It's Otto!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BE4NWT6h1mM 
his tribute vid  sound quality not too great but it made me cry! 

Click to expand...

My all time favourite horse and still is to this day.  I always dreamed that I would meet him and had posters on my wall.  

What a lovely video and I am blubbing!  A wonderful horse with one of the worlds most genuine riders. 

RIP It's Otto.  Love you x


----------



## millhouse (15 January 2011)

Anyone remember Sheila Wilcox and High & Mighty at Badminton?


----------



## TART (15 January 2011)

and Ann Moore & Psalm and I think Easter Parade (???) followed great years made all the better by the T.V.footage


----------



## amandap (15 January 2011)

Ann Moore and Psalm were my next favs after Stroller.


----------



## Doncella (15 January 2011)

Goya said:



			I'm old enough to remember Pat Smythe, Wilf White, Harry Llewellyn, Dawn Palethorpe, a young Alan Oliver and David Broome . . . ah those were the days .

Sadly, so am I. In my heyday it was Harvey Smith, Caroline Bradley, David broome, Peter Robeson and Derek Rickets was an up and coming young rider!
My claim to fame is that I was lucky enough to become friendly with Harvey Smith's groom at the time and used to help her at British Timken Show every year. She also sent me a postcard from Mexico (I think it was mexico) Olympics.
		
Click to expand...








Same here, when I was young me parents used to go to Butlins at Filey for the same week every year.  Why? because the Butlins qualifiers were held there. Top class GB showjumpers on their international horses in a field in Yorkshire for free.  My parents got a quiet week and I got the best lessons ever just from watching.


----------



## Doncella (15 January 2011)

Think you mean Lucky Strike which was ridden by Malcolm Pyrah I think.
Lucky Strike was a show hack as was Harveys horse The Sea Hawk who was only 15.3 and didn't start jumping until quite late on.  What about Warpaint? and Harvester, O'Malley and Doncella.

Is it beyond the wit of man to put together some DVDs of all these great horses and riders???????


----------



## Spyda (15 January 2011)

I used to love watching Tigre, the lovely grey.

I used to show jump alongside Harvey Smith, Stephen Hadley, etc... in classes where they were bringing on youngsters. I was jumping my 14.1 Arab in B and C classes back then. 

My greatest claim to fame..... Harvey Smith and his sons helping tow our old Landrover and trailer out of the mud at some show or other!  This was back in the early 80's, mind you. Sad eh!!!


----------



## zefragile (15 January 2011)

Doncella said:



			Think you mean Lucky Strike which was ridden by Malcolm Pyrah I think.
Lucky Strike was a show hack as was Harveys horse The Sea Hawk who was only 15.3 and didn't start jumping until quite late on.  What about Warpaint? and Harvester, O'Malley and Doncella.

Is it beyond the wit of man to put together some DVDs of all these great horses and riders???????
		
Click to expand...

They have the Great Event Horses and Great Dressage Horses so they should do Great Showjumpers aswell! Showjumping doesn't seem to have the same magic now.


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (15 January 2011)

I remember the hay days of Caroline Bradley, David Broome, Harvey Smith, Ted and Liz Edgar, Malcom Pyrah, Eddie macken, John and Michael Whitaker ... 

Tigre, Marius, Pennwood Forgemill, Philco, Boomerang, Ryan's Son, Anglezarke ...

and many many others


----------



## Double_choc_lab (15 January 2011)

Ladyinred said:



			What a brilliant thread! I am sitting here nodding my head at all the names and getting all sentimental! 

Does anyone remember the horse Marion Mould had after Stroller? April Love, we had her at stud where I worked and I felt so sorry for MM, she was the most miserable, nastiest mare I have ever had the misfortune to meet!!


Great days.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure April Love as Anne Moore's as was Psalm.  Marion Mould had Elizabeth Ann (or Arden) after Stroller.  April Love was a grey mare.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (15 January 2011)

That's a rather slimline Ted Edgar in the photo


----------



## Jane_Lou (15 January 2011)

I took this picture of Caroline Bradley in '81 or '82 at a show on Clapham Common


----------



## millhouse (15 January 2011)

Is she riding The Maverick?


----------



## Doncella (15 January 2011)

millhouse said:



			Is she riding The Maverick?
		
Click to expand...

Maverick was ridden by Alison Dawes I think.  This horse might be Tricentrol Manuel.


----------



## tristar (15 January 2011)

i read someplace that stroller was 15 hh and that the night before the olympic final he had a problem with a tooth, even so he got silver would he have won gold but for the tooth thing, we'll never know........ they say that when milton cantered you could hardly hear a footfall - he was so light on his feet........i remember dundrum i think he was small as well........ while on the subject of small horses my modern day hero is flipper d'elle 15 3 hh selle francais bred by france's top horse breeder who sold him at 3 years old because he thought he was too small to attract mares at stud who became a great international performer, oops! he covered around 200 mares last year.


----------



## Doncella (15 January 2011)

Uncle Max and Ted Edgar.


----------



## EAST KENT (15 January 2011)

Anyone clever enough to track down some early vids and post? By early ..Tosca,Foxhunter ,Flangan etc..would`nt that be a treat?


----------



## Doncella (15 January 2011)

tristar said:



			........i remember dundrum i think he was small as well........ .
		
Click to expand...








Tommy Wade on Dundrum.


----------



## Doncella (15 January 2011)

Just keeping the post going. How about going right back to the 1930s/1940s when the sport was getting going?  Pat Smythe and Dawn and Jill Palethorpe were part of that generation.


----------



## Doncella (16 January 2011)

MurphysMinder said:



			Wow, real blast from the past, I remember all of them.  I remember seeing Stroller at the HOYS at Wembley, when you were able to walk around the stables and see all the horses and ponies.  He really looked tiny amongst the other showjumpers, but had a horses head.
My first pony was a section A bred by Harry Llewellyn at his Foxhunter stud.
Does anyone remember Nautical, ridden by Hugh Wiley, he had the most amazing tail that whirled round as he jumped.
		
Click to expand...








Nauticaland Hugh Wiley, Walt Disney madea film about him The Horse with the Flying Tail.


----------



## SusannaF (16 January 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			Anyone clever enough to track down some early vids and post? By early ..Tosca,Foxhunter ,Flangan etc..would`nt that be a treat?
		
Click to expand...

Prince Hal is at the end of this one. Tosca here. More Pat on Hal. At Hickstead. Pat and Flanagan, Dawn Palethorpe, Harry Llewellyn and others train for the Olympics.  Loads there!


----------



## Maesfen (16 January 2011)

Thank you so much for those, it was great to see the old man again (Nizefela)  I looked after him in his retirement,a great horse and so was his rider.
Crumbs, I've gone very nostalgic now!


----------



## copper100 (16 January 2011)

Great thread..

David Broome, Mr Ross, Sportsman and Philco among my favourites..

Ginny Leng (Elliott) on the eventing side with Priceless and Nightcap both by the same sire of 
my first ever horse who if she had the same ability as them and less of the attitude would have been wonderful..

At the same time does anyone remember a 14.2 show pony called Touchdown, loved him.


----------



## Doncella (16 January 2011)

Maesfen said:



			Thank you so much for those, it was great to see the old man again (Nizefela)  I looked after him in his retirement,a great horse and so was his rider.
Crumbs, I've gone very nostalgic now!
		
Click to expand...








Gearing up for that famous kick back.


----------



## Maesfen (16 January 2011)

Crumbs, that takes me back!  Looks like White City I think.  Don't look at the martingale, lol!


----------



## Doncella (16 January 2011)

Maesfen said:



			Crumbs, that takes me back!  Looks like White City I think.  Don't look at the martingale, lol!
		
Click to expand...

Don't look at that jump, planks to octagonal back rail oxer, actually looks like my old field jumps.


----------



## meandkudos (3 June 2011)

Can anyone ..... please, please, please ..... go far enough back [early 60's I believe]. I remember going to the cinema as a Christmas treat from the yard owners where I worked when still a schoolgirl. I am sure the film was Blue Hawaii, but it was the b movie that excited me. A strong minded horse starting life in the States, and ended up being David Broome's Sunsalve. I remember seeing it like I saw it yesterday, but cannot remember the name, nor anything about it in Google. Are your brains ticking away? Anyone else remember it?
Grateful thanks if you can stop me going into overdrive


----------



## FairyLights (3 June 2011)

How much better and more fun everything was when showjumpers trawlled the sales and the hunting field instead if the purpose bred stuff nowadays.


----------



## millhouse (3 June 2011)

Isn't this a fabulous thread?


----------



## Maesfen (3 June 2011)

Horsesforever1 said:



			How much better and more fun everything was when showjumpers trawlled the sales and the hunting field instead if the purpose bred stuff nowadays.
		
Click to expand...

It was but that's what happens once money becomes too important in a sport.  A lot of the riders were either farmers or farmer's sons so it was a natural progression from hunting and Pony Club and finding horses in unusual situations that doesn't happen very often now.  Was it Harvester that Harvey found pulling a milk float and I know Nizefella did his share of work too?

Have to repeat myself, this is a great thread and brings back so many memories.


----------



## FairyLights (3 June 2011)

millhouse said:



			Isn't this a fabulous thread?
		
Click to expand...

YES


----------



## meandkudos (5 June 2011)

meandkudos said:



			Can anyone ..... please, please, please ..... go far enough back [early 60's I believe]. I remember going to the cinema as a Christmas treat from the yard owners where I worked when still a schoolgirl. I am sure the film was Blue Hawaii, but it was the b movie that excited me. A strong minded horse starting life in the States, and ended up being David Broome's Sunsalve. I remember seeing it like I saw it yesterday, but cannot remember the name, nor anything about it in Google. Are your brains ticking away? Anyone else remember it?
Grateful thanks if you can stop me going into overdrive
		
Click to expand...

was wrong about Sunsalve starting life in the States, but the filming of him out hunting was very American like. He was bred by Oliver Anderson in Norfolk in 1950 and prior to David Broome having him he was owned & ridden by Elizabeth Anderson. I really hope my memory isn't playing tricks.


----------



## DragonSlayer (5 June 2011)

Where the heck is Captain Cholly-Sawcut???

~shock!~


----------



## Maesfen (5 June 2011)

meandkudos said:



			was wrong about Sunsalve starting life in the States, but the filming of him out hunting was very American like. He was bred by Oliver Anderson in Norfolk in 1950 and prior to David Broome having him he was owned & ridden by Elizabeth Anderson. I really hope my memory isn't playing tricks.
		
Click to expand...

I knew you were wrong about it being Sunsalve but could it have been Nautical (spl) ridden by Hugh Wiley, I'm sure there was a film about him about that time by Disney I expect.

Doh, just gone back and seen that someone already posted about that, sorry!


----------



## meandkudos (6 June 2011)

Thank you Maesfen
you are probably right, but for 50 years I thought I had seen David Broome and Sunsalve in that film, didn't realise I'd had such a wonky memory for so long! 
It was still a wonderful film!


----------



## EAST KENT (6 June 2011)

SusannaF said:



			Prince Hal is at the end of this one. Tosca here. More Pat on Hal. At Hickstead. Pat and Flanagan, Dawn Palethorpe, Harry Llewellyn and others train for the Olympics.  Loads there!
		
Click to expand...

WOW thankyou! Was`nt Tosca pretty?!


----------



## Orangehorse (6 June 2011)

Funny how we remember the names from years ago - I can hardly name a show jumper, horse or rider,  now.  I suppose it was as you grow up they were people we saw on TV.

I used to know the grooms at Alison Dawes ne Westwood who won a lot with The Maverick, she bought it cheap as it had the biggest ever buck.  (Went to a party at the grooms' house once - never drank gin again!!!!)

I can remember the D'Inzeos brothers from Italy (forgive spelling) they were such stylish riders and their horses went smoothy round whereas the Brits could be a bit rough and ready. I suppose that is why they started buying from the continent as the horses were purpose bred to jump the tracks.  Although in the early days the Brits used to go abroad, by train too hearing some of the takes, and win at all the glamourous shows.  

Eventing took over the "glamour" as the thing everone wanted to do, and now it is dressage even more.


----------



## Maesfen (6 June 2011)

ORANGEHORSE said:



			I can remember the D'Inzeos brothers from Italy (forgive spelling) they were such stylish riders and their horses went smoothy round whereas the Brits could be a bit rough and ready. I suppose that is why they started buying from the continent as the horses were purpose bred to jump the tracks.  Although in the early days the Brits used to go abroad, by train too hearing some of the takes, and win at all the glamourous shows.
		
Click to expand...

The d'Inzeos (fabulous riders BTW) usually rode Irish horses especially sourced for them and fantastic horses they were too.  It wasn't until much later that continental horses became a regular thing at all.  I can remember (but not who, might have been Ted Edgar or Harvey or even an owner) actually going abroad to buy a show jumper and everyone thought they were mad and it would never catch on!


----------



## Baggybreeches (6 June 2011)

Maesfen said:



			The d'Inzeos (fabulous riders BTW) usually rode Irish horses especially sourced for them and fantastic horses they were too.  It wasn't until much later that continental horses became a regular thing at all.  I can remember (but not who, might have been Ted Edgar or Harvey or even an owner) actually going abroad to buy a show jumper and everyone thought they were mad and it would never catch on!  

Click to expand...

Had a good banter with Harvey at Cartmel races last week, I backed one of their winners, primarily because it had the hairiest heels I have ever seen on a TB, Cartmel is a track for hairy heeled, short coupled horses that like galloping over mogul fields!
He said to my mum he would clip its heels if my mum showed her legs to prove they were less hairy !


----------

